# Hope this wasn't someone we know!!!!



## non_compliance (Dec 4, 2008)

Uh oh!

http://www.thestar.com/Crime/article/577210


----------



## cevvin (May 2, 2008)

I'd sue them for damages and cost of the fish.


----------



## xalow (May 10, 2007)

Do you think they kept.......Archocentrus nigrofasciatus?


----------



## ridley25 (Jan 5, 2008)

My favourite part of the article:
"I haven't seen a car in a house in a long time."


----------



## edouthirt (Jan 22, 2008)

> My favourite part of the article:
> "I haven't seen a car in a house in a long time."


It actually happened to my family's house when I was younger. Maybe he lived accross the street from me then.


----------



## Joels fish (Nov 17, 2007)

Years ago I had a neighbor that would spend his evenings drinking at a local bar the drive home blitzed. One morning I looked out the window and just died laughing , he had parked his car in his livingroom. Even funnier was that he was like 60 and lived with his 90 year old mother and she was chasing him around the yard with a skilet. :lol:


----------



## PaulineMi (Apr 3, 2008)

Xalow


> Do you think they kept.......Archocentrus nigrofasciatus?


 :lol: :lol: =D> =D>


----------

